# 

## anznsk

,
, :

1.     ,          ?  

2.          ( ,        ,       ,     " ")?

             ?

 !

----------

1.           .



> 


       ?

----------


## _YA_

> .     ,          ?

----------


## anznsk

> 1.           .
>        ?


         .    ,   ,      ...   :           "",      .       ,   :

1, 2, 3, 6, 7...   4  5-  (           ).

   .

!

----------


## zzz

> 1. 
>        ?


 ,   ,       ,      ?

----------

.
     ,       ,           ?

----------


## anznsk

> ,   ,       ,      ?


,    -      . .

----------


## anznsk

> .


       ?       .

    ,    .




> ?


      (            ).

----------

> ?


,

----------


## anznsk

> ,


. :Smilie:

----------

.
   ,       (   )     1 (  ).
    ,      ,    ()    .
  ,          ,   -  ( ),         .
 ,      -      ,            ,        ,   .
  ,   ...  ,     ,         .
        ...
 ?

----------

> ,        ,   .
>   ,   ...  ,     ,         .


  ,    .

----------

,  ,  ,    1  -   ...
,  -     :Wink:

----------

1    ,     .      .

----------

> 1    ,     .      .


,  .       ,         ,       ,  ... 
       ,     .   :yes:

----------


## ˸

> 


    ?

----------

, -  :yes:        8-   ..

----------

